# Udo's Choice Super 8 High Potency Probiotic



## oaktownboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I recently picked it up at Vitamin Shoppe and realized something very strange about it: take on a full stomach. Now I know Udo's makes great products, but this is the first probiotic I have encountered that didn't want you to take it on an empty stomach, preferably upon waking. What can you make of all this?


----------



## Spud (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe they want faster absorption?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

> When Should We Take Probiotics?
> 
> The best results are obtained if probiotics are taken regularly, preferably daily, in order to replace bacteria lost via damaging lifestyle and environmental factors. The latest research indicates that probiotics work best when consumed on a full stomach when the acidity of the gastric juices has been neutralized by food. Lactic bacteria are sensitive to extreme acidity and therefore, their passage through the stomach is easier when gastric juice is not as concentrated. Capsules may also be opened and their contents directly mixed with cool or warm (but not hot) foods to simulate how some probiotics occur in nature, where they cover raw foods.


http://www.florahealth.com/flora/home/usa/products/tgu9.asp


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 17, 2007)

then why would other companies recommend taking them on an empty stomach if that is true? ^^^


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

As it states above, its the latest research.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 17, 2007)

I guess the Udo's product must be new then.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

My doctor has always told me to take m probiotics with meal


----------

